# [FAQ] problema spazio hard disk

## manolo_rulez

Quando emergo qualcosa, l'emerge in automatico dovrebbe togliere il pacchetto vecchio ed aggiornarlo.

Ho appena dato un emerge -uD world con il 60% del disco usato e trovo la mattina dopo il processo stoppato perchè il disco è pieno..do un df e vedo che da 60% sono al 100%...ora...il disco è da 8 Gb quindi non proprio piccolino.

Non è che l'emerge mi aggiunge i pacchetti e non li rimuove? Cosa posso fare?

Altra cosa strana:

avevo appena fatto l'unmerge di armyops e openoffice per non farli updatare dall'emerge world e invece openoffice è stato incluso nell'update.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=156472

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=154416

----------

## manolo_rulez

ho cancellato e ora non va più niente...

bash-2.05b# df -h

bash: /bin/df: No such file or directory

non va l'emerge e, ancora meglio, non mi posso più loggare da remoto!

Cos'è successo?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova con un

```
# du -shc /usr/portage/distfiles
```

emerge che errore ti da?

----------

## manolo_rulez

mi dice "du command not found"

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *manolo_rulez wrote:*   

> mi dice "du command not found"

 

Ma nella cartella /bin e' presente ancora qualcosa?

----------

## manolo_rulez

non saprei...ls non va...c'è un altro modo per vedere?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *manolo_rulez wrote:*   

> non saprei...ls non va...c'è un altro modo per vedere?

 

Beh a questo punto prova a fare un reboot. Se non va piu' niente anche cosi' non ti resta che inserire il livecd e montare le partizioni e vedere da li.

----------

## manolo_rulez

ho fatto il reboot ma si blocca, dice che non riesce a montare una console iniziale.

Provo a bootare con il livecd...se boota che devo fare?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *manolo_rulez wrote:*   

> ho fatto il reboot ma si blocca, dice che non riesce a montare una console iniziale.
> 
> Provo a bootare con il livecd...se boota che devo fare?

 

Ma prima dell'emerge world il sistema andava? Che hai fatto oltre a quello?

----------

## manolo_rulez

assolutamente niente. Il sistema andava benissimo. Poi ho visto che avevo una 90ina di file da aggiornare e ho dato l'emerge world. Poi si è verificato il problema dello spazio.

----------

## zUgLiO

 *manolo_rulez wrote:*   

> ho cancellato e ora non va più niente...
> 
> 

 

Cos'hai cancellato?

----------

## manolo_rulez

# rm -rf /usr/portage/distfiles/* 

# rm -rf /var/tmp/portage/*

come letto su https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=156472

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sei sicuro di avere dato esattamente i comandi cosi' come indicati?

----------

## manolo_rulez

sicuro al 100%

sul forum c'erano quei due comandi e poi rivedere l'output di df -h e l'output non è arrivato  :Smile: 

----------

## zUgLiO

Come puoi notare da questo post è molto facile sbagliarsi e combinare casino con rm -rf  :Sad: 

----------

## manolo_rulez

finalmente ha bootato da live cd!!

Cosa posso fare ora per ristabilire il sistema senza dover reinstallare?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *manolo_rulez wrote:*   

> finalmente ha bootato da live cd!!
> 
> Cosa posso fare ora per ristabilire il sistema senza dover reinstallare?

 

Prima devi capire che e' successo. Monta le partizioni e vedi se c'e' ancora qualcosa nella cartella /bin

----------

## manolo_rulez

Sì, in /bin c'è tutto quello che ci deve essere. Fortunamente è salva.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *manolo_rulez wrote:*   

> Sì, in /bin c'è tutto quello che ci deve essere. Fortunamente è salva.

 

Prova a fare un chroot e vedi se funziona tutto.

----------

## manolo_rulez

mi puoi spiegare perfavore come fare che non lo so?

----------

## manolo_rulez

ok ho fatto un chroot / /bin/bash, i comandi tipo ls e du funzionano e ho provato a fare

du -shc /usr/portage/distfiles

l'output è No such file or directory

0 total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Boh se va dall'ambiente chroottato dovrebbe andare anche se fai il boot da hd.

----------

## comio

secondo voi può aver ciuccato le variabili d'ambiente?

reboot e prova a dare i comandi specificando il path... per esempio /bin/ls invece di ls

----------

